# "Open as layers in Ps"  option grayed out



## mikecox (Jan 7, 2019)

I have used the "open as layers in Ps" option in Lr a lot, but something has happened and while Ps opens with the images in layers, and I can drag them around, I can't do much else with them.  

For example, if I hit Ctrl-T the images don't get control box with handles.  

When I try "M" and make a selection the selection is highlighted but Ctrl-J doesn't create a layer with the selection and I can't clear the selection.  

Rt click drop downs are mostly grayed out.  In fact, most functions appear to be grayed out.

I'm not sure what's changed, I've worked with option a lot, and now it's stopped working the way it used to.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 7, 2019)

It's a known PS bug. The workaround for now is either:

1. Make sure PS is open before using the "Edit in...." option, or

2. Change the PS Preferences (General) to check the "Disable the Home Screen" option.


----------



## mikecox (Jan 7, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> 2. Change the PS Preferences (General) to check the "Disable the Home Screen" option.



Thanks.  

I don't see that Pref option so I'll just be sure to open Ps before sending it stuff from Lf.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 8, 2019)

Mike,
I see a different Preferences dialogue:




You might not be running the latest PS. In any case, try disabling the "Show Start Workspace when no docu;ments are open" option.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 8, 2019)

I recommend not confusing this annoying problem with one's attitude to the Home screen. 

If you simply don't like the Home screen, yes, just disable it in Preferences. If you don't dislike it, just remember to open PS before sending raw files from LR. It's really not hard to do. And when you forget to do so, just close the document in PS without saving it, jump back to LR and send the file again.


----------



## CJR (Jan 8, 2019)

Best to do in this case is indeed to startup Photoshop first and then Lightroom as mentioned by johnbeardy. Messing around with the Preferences didn't work for me.


----------



## mikecox (Jan 8, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Mike,
> I see a different Preferences dialogue:
> View attachment 12044
> 
> You might not be running the latest PS. In any case, try disabling the "Show Start Workspace when no docu;ments are open" option.


Thanks Hal, 

I must say I am relieved to see that I didn't miss seeing the option after studying the options window, line by line.  If it had been there I would have checked into the funny farm!

I usually keep Lr and Ps up to date, but I double checked and everything is current.   So how is it possible that the option doesn't show up in my Pref options?

Makes me wonder what else has gone missing.


----------



## mikecox (Jan 8, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> I recommend not confusing this annoying problem with one's attitude to the Home screen.
> 
> If you simply don't like the Home screen, yes, just disable it in Preferences. If you don't dislike it, just remember to open PS before sending raw files from LR. It's really not hard to do. And when you forget to do so, just close the document in PS without saving it, jump back to LR and send the file again.


Thanks, I agree. I'll just do as you suggest.


----------

